# Fishing radius ediquette.



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

What is the proper distance to stay away from someone fishing while in a moving boat. What distance actually affects the fish in the area? Obviously the shallower the water the more effect it might have. I always have a problem with people coming into "the cove I live on" buzzing my dock chasing mullet. Especially when I am fishing.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

"Your Bay"? This should get good.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

If you have to question yourself if you may be too close, then you proably are too close. 

I try to stay away from others unless I'm at a rig or reef, then respect and common sense comes into play.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

What bay? I want to come fish there.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Splittine said:


> "Your Bay"? This should get good.



10 pager....easy


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Splittine said:


> "Your Bay"? This should get good.


Sorry, the bay area around my dock. I always ride away from people fishing when im on my ski, but people constantly come in for mullet and crossing right through the area im fishing. I'm just wondering what radius would actually displace fish.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I think fish get used to boat traffic in the main channels, but across the flats and shallows they will certainly spook. It's bad karma to ride across a flat at speed anyway, but especially if you see someone fishing there. Has happened to me quite a bit. Mostly tourists who don't have a clue.


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

I know if I am in the ICW or anywhere fishing dock lights I try to stay away from any docks that people are on. I don't want to mess with the area if they are going to "maybe" fish since it is thier dock and all. The couple of times that I have seen people out on thier dock they have been really cool and told me to have at it on thier lights and that if they knew I was going to fish them they wouldn't have made so much noise. I know that when I am in my kayak I have had a few boats pretty close. Even when I was trolling out at Johnson Beach about 1+ miles off shore the boats came close...all that ocean and they want to pass by me. Oh well. What can I do.


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

bout this far...
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...19627238.67526.100002391676034&type=1&theater


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

jackstraw said:


> bout this far...
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=329441653812221&set=a.304624819627238.67526.100002391676034&type=1&theater


That hit the spot. Where can I get a shirt like that?

NJD:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I think if I was to see that shirt on a dock I'd have to buzz that dock...just sayin.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Im completely tired of people fishing my gulf.

I would say stay at least 100 feet past casting range of the person near you.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I heard the shirt come with a free Glock!!!

NJD


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

OMG!...this is a pet peeve of mine...I can't tell you how many times I have been almost swamped by fools hauling butt past me while standing on the casting deck of my boat. I got checked by the FWC last week and while we were chatting some guy came by full throttle..I asked FWC about that sort of activity...the two young guys told me they get swamped a lot while checking boats...I felt like saying "UH...you're the water police...stop them"...but held my tongue. As for docks...I always give people fishing from dock, shore or boat a wide berth...it's the way I was raised...dad would whipped my butt if I buzzed boats like these hot shots do today...ok...I feel better. (almost hate to see what smart aleck remarks this will draw).....


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

If you're a full time resident, that doesn't speak in a foreign tongues, I believe you will receive 100' plus a good cast. Otherwise, you're hoping for common courtesy, that doesn't exist in most part timers!!!!!!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*maybe*

- Maybe they are really trying to see what you are ?? I know from experience, sometimes not sure if it a kayak or whatever until I get closer. Normally once I am sure it an fisherman with no problems, I veer off. 

The second possibility is they are on track to a distance spot and you just happen to be on the track. As you point out what can you - except to give soem of them the old "salute" as a thank you:whistling:



dvldocz said:


> I know if I am in the ICW or anywhere fishing dock lights I try to stay away from any docks that people are on. I don't want to mess with the area if they are going to "maybe" fish since it is thier dock and all. The couple of times that I have seen people out on thier dock they have been really cool and told me to have at it on thier lights and that if they knew I was going to fish them they wouldn't have made so much noise. I know that when I am in my kayak I have had a few boats pretty close. Even when I was trolling out at Johnson Beach about 1+ miles off shore the boats came close...all that ocean and they want to pass by me. Oh well. What can I do.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

As you know people in boats or wading can fish all over your's and my dock. They are not allowed to get on the dock.

My dock is on the ICW close to Shoreline Park and I get allot of fishing traffic. Probably b/c of the years and tons of concrete that has fallen underneath the dock.

The worst problem is Jet Ski's..! They unload at Shoreline and head west past my dock without a care. The braided line I use usually slows them down in one way or the other...!!


----------



## MartiMar (Nov 9, 2011)

During the week end in the pensacola bay area , this is a problem for me .i can be fishing and boats buzz me like they don't see me. Fishing is so frustrating when some other boaters do not use etiquette, from what i have experienced, it appears to be younger utilizing daddies boat. More over every body is in a hurry to get out side the pass.
Unfortunately i share the same thoughts as you..


----------

